# No sound on Acer Aspire 7750G-9810



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

Recently my sound quit working on my laptop. The speaker icon has a (x) over it indicated disabled sound. It's been doing it for about two weeks and I think it might be a driver issue from Microsoft Update.

Tech specs: AS7750G-9810 | Product Model

If you need any additional information just tell me what to do. Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

does device manager show any errors by audio? have you tried a restore point before the update?


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

System restore worked beautifully. Thank you oscer1. I set Windows Update to just download updates and ask me to install them later, instead of just automatically installing them. Right now my shutdown button has a shield beside it. This makes me believe if I restart, I'll just have to do the restore again. How do I know which update causes the driver issues? Also, how do I cancel the pending installation process on the updates the are currently pending for installation. Windows must of automatically tried to install them after the system restore.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can go to control panel then windows update click on the update and see what it wants to update. you can hide the update so it will not install. i will get back to you as soon as i am home on a vista or 7 machine to tell you how exactly.


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

I now have a new problem. A dialogue box comes up at startup and gives me the message "Unable to start the Dolby audio driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem persists." The title of the box is Dolby Advanced Audio. It happened before when the audio wasn't working, but I thought the restore would have fixed it.

My real problem is Windows Media Player, iTunes, and even VLC media player not playing any files correctly. Sound files like wav and mp3 don't play or don't have sound. Video files like .avi and .wmv either play without sound or don't play at all. I can get on Firefox and hear sounds. I can even get on video games and hear sounds. Any help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

First I would uninstall any audio drivers from add and remove program and then goto device manager and uninstall the audio their and then re-install the audio driver and see how you are


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

I tried this before, but the new driver must have automatically installed. Is there anyway I can get the drivers that came with this version of the OS? I go to acer downloads, but the audio driver isn't new enough, or not the same that came with the pc. The box has no driver disks :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i take it it has windows 7 on as your link in first post shows win 7 and acer support site has only win 7 drivers so your sound driver should be realtek. i would install the chipset driver then try the audio from acer support site. 
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 7750G


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

I installed the chipset drivers and rebooted. Then I ran the audio driver to remove the current driver and rebooted. Then I ran the audio driver again to install the audio driver then rebooted. When there was no audio driver windows tried to install its own. I had to uninstall it. Now windows starts and has no sound what so ever. I have the speakers in playback devices and the name is Realtek High Definition Audio. However, there is no volume for it.

The dialogue box at startup still comes up with same title, but says something else.. "The current Dolby audio driver is 7.1.7000.5 and the softwre application expects driver version 7.2.7000.7. Please install a valid driver and software application combination."


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well lets try a restore point again this time choose one further back.


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't have any older restore points :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you click on show more restore points?


----------



## cj1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll have to see if I forgot to do that when I get home. I contacted acer support a few days ago and they told me to reinstall windows. I didn't want to do that because I have no way of saving my data.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeh reinstall windows should be last option. You should always backup any thing you charish anyways. Get some dvD-r and back up what you need.


----------

